# Things caught in your throat?



## ketchuptaco (Aug 6, 2007)

about a week ago, i had a sensation in my throat. I didnt feel like i was choking, but it felt "froggy" hah and i leaned over, and burped and CHUNK i mean a BIG chunk of sandwich flew into my mouth. it felt squishy and tasted like puke, but i ate it again cause i wasin public haha HAVE YOU EVER HAD TO EAT YOUR OWN VOMIT? it wasn't pleasent!! though now i beleive i am a champ for doing this


----------

